# Apprenticeship Interview



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Sam.fuse said:


> I just found out that I passed the aptitude test, my interview is on may 10th, I was curious if anyone had any tips or advice before I go to the interview?


Just be yourself and be confident in yourself,Dress well and shave that Mug.:laughing:

Good luck and do not get all stressed out you will do just great.

Now GO GET IT....:thumbup:

.


----------



## Sam.fuse (Apr 18, 2013)

Is there any subjects I should avoid mentioning or questions I should ask?


----------

